# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  photos

## kyria

bonjour a tous 
je n arrive plus a mettre des photos il me dit page inaccessible 
merci

----------


## P'tite souris

Aucun souci de mon coté. 

Tu utilises quoi comme navigateur ? 

As tu vidé tes cookies ?

----------


## Vero94

Pour aller dans le sens de Kyria cela m'arrive de temps en temps. J'utilise IE 8

----------


## P'tite souris

IE pose pas mal de soucis. 

N'hésitez pas à passer sous firefox, ou chrome.

----------


## vieux-os

heuuuuu question a deux balles ,  ::  comment fait on pour vider les cookies ???  ::   car moi aussi mes photo ne peuvent tjrs pas se telecharger je dois passer sur un autre fofo pour faire du copier coller ....  j ai la version  Windows 8  et  moteur de recherche , ben moi j aime   bien Google simple ......

----------


## vieux-os

j ai trouver comment  vider les cookies  grace a votre faq  :Pom pom girl:   merci rescue  ::

----------

